# Cover Shot - Official Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Decided to take in one more round of photos for the cover of our Calendar. No monthly themes, just the best overall photo we can come up with for the cover.

Only restriction (other than in the official rules) is that it shouldn't be a photo that won for one of the 12 months...

Submit your photos until 11:59 pm on October 25th.

Please include with your submission your *username and your golden's name*.

You can submit your picture in this thread or e-mail it to me at [email protected]. If you submit your photo via e-mail, *please include your username and dog's name.*

Any questions, let me know...

Again, here's the _official_ Calendar Contest rules:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...ial-rules.html (Golden Retriever Forum Calendar Photo Contest Official Rules) (Golden Retriever Forum Calendar Photo Contest Official Rules) (Golden Retriever Forum Calendar Photo Contest Official Rules)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh boy, this is going to be HARD! We have so many talented photographers and so many beautiful Goldens!!!

What about a collage so as many members GR's can be included as possible?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL! Even _I'M_ getting sick of seeing this picture over and over :doh:

Its my last time entering it, I promise


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is one of Peanut 



















​


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Kuddles & Nemo*

Enjoying a nice cool day in Arizona


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

A Collage sound a good idea- but I will go with whatever every one thinks.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Hudson carefree stroll on the beach*

Hudson enjoying a carefree stroll on the beach


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

*Lilah*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This will always be my favorite photo of Tucker.


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

My favorite of Joe


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Bailey and Bentley


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Not sure why I bother but.............
Here's Otto


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

I love seeing everyone's photos, they are all so great. Puppy shots make me swoon. But, Kimm's photo of a sleeping Tucker just melts my heart. I LOVE big hairy warm sleeping lumps of love. Goldens.... :

Not a submittal, just a shot of my Sleepy Sienna....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Abbie:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

*Oakly*

Regal Oakly - Oakly's Dad


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Hudson said:


> A Collage sound a good idea- but I will go with whatever every one thinks.


I will go with a collage of all 12 months on the back cover....


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

here is one of Roxy


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

London


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Well, lets try this one of Lila


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Here's my favorite picture of Lucy.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is my Dallas


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

can we do more then 1 for this contest?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

*Beamer and Lexus*

sibbling love...


----------



## Augustus McCrae (Jun 10, 2007)

I like Dallas! He's walking himself...what a smart boy! 

(Marjory)


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's our submission for the calendar cover, we've always loved this picture of our Katie


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Kimm said:


> This will always be my favorite photo of Tucker.


This will always be my favorite pick of a Golden ever. That and Doona's pupper with the rainbow.

Hooch


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

*A View Into the World Of Goldens










Jasmine Skye*​


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

All of these pictures are so great!! I especially like the picture of Tucker. Great shot Kimm!!! Just wonderful!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

hey Oakly's dad....how do you always get those perfect poses!! Great shot!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I've always thought Tucker's shot needed to make the calendar....it just seems there's so many great shots EVERY month....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I've always thought Tucker's shot needed to make the calendar....it just seems there's so many great shots EVERY month....


You talkin' about my Tucker, Kimms Tucker, Tuckman's Tucker... or any of the other Tuckers LOL.

If it's mine... well...I tried... I entered that pic like 4 times LOL the people voted! There's always so many pictures to choose from. :curtain:


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> You talkin' about my Tucker, Kimms Tucker, Tuckman's Tucker... or any of the other Tuckers LOL.
> 
> If it's mine... well...I tried... I entered that pic like 4 times LOL the people voted! There's always so many pictures to choose from. :curtain:


 
Kimm's Tucker...your Tucker is just as cute...


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

*One more time...*

Like GL84, we too want to give it another try...


----------



## dglvr1225 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

dglvr1225 said:


>


What a beautiful face. Someone changed pictures. ROFL Love this one too.

Hooch


----------



## Dixie's Mom (Oct 23, 2006)

*Dixie*



Here's our pretty girl


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They are all beautiful! I've entered my Tucker's photo before, too. I love the photo of your Tucker GL. He's adorable. It's always so hard to choose one GR out of all the beautiful faces. It's why I'm not crazy about contests. I've been known to look for a dog with the least votes in contests, and I vote for them...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I've always based my judging on actual photography skills. I pick the pictures you'd actually see on a calendar where as most of the votes just go to the "cutest picture". I actually look at the subject, lighting, angles, is the picture blurry, etc lol.

I think maybe one of my picks has made it to the calendar.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

These are ALL great pictures!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

*Tailer Outstanding in His Pond*

I love this picture for his stance and the colors!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Here is my favorite shot of Daisy as a puppy...(sorry if it comes out big)


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

I hope its ok to change - I decided to go with this one of Katie instead of Baby Jaime


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Here is one of my Jasmine as a puppy. My favorite pic of her!



Jazzys Mom


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I am going to enter my daughter's pic for her as she hasn't taken the time to figure out photobucket yet.

DSlats (Debbie's) Mason Blue




Jazzys Mom (For DSlats)


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

THE HONEY WOLVES said:


> Baby Lucy


This one looks more like a cat than a golden....  Very cute!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

My wet Abby:


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

This is going to be a very hard choice! So many gorgeous pictures!!!


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maisie


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

*Cooper*

I posted this pic under another thread and it was suggested that I enter it into the calendar contest. This is "Cooper". He is owned by my brother. Cooper is the dog that captured my heart since the age of 8 weeks old and gave me Golden Retriever Fever! They lived with me for 2 years and have now moved into a big brand new house in cottage country on a lake (Cooper's dream house!). I adopted Cooper's cousin from the same breeder this past June but there is still only one Cooper!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Tils...


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

Harlow


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Wow SOO MANY great pictures...


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow is right, these are just awesome pictures of beautiful goldens.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

This is Shianna saying hi.


----------



## dglvr1225 (Oct 4, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> What a beautiful face. Someone changed pictures. ROFL Love this one too.
> 
> Hooch



yea...totally couldn't decide! =) LOL i didn't think anyone would notice that...it changed pics in less than a minute...more like 30 secs! LOL

hope your move is going well!
mo


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

How about these kids?
I have to downsize the photo due to the slow speed here. I dont' expect to win, but I love my girls.....


Ronna 
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's mine!

Ash


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Ash said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> Ash


Wow, what a beautiful bunch you have there.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ooh, I like the first one! The one with your whole gang, its cute!!


----------



## goldenpaws828 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Tanner fetching*

My beautiful 5 month old Tanner fetching a stick


----------



## court0883 (Jun 24, 2007)

Scotch loves the camera!


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey Rick can we pleaseeeeeee do more then one pic, I mean can we submit more then one?? =)


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Benny


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a beautiful shot of the five goldens!


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Ash said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> Ash


great picture - what beautiful faces on them all too - I bet somebody behind the scenes is holding a treat huh


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

*Starlite*

Always have loved this picture!

And fetching...

And then Keira as a baby


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's my favorite shot of Daisy. And I'm Jo Ellen :wave:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My cover picture submission of Brooks


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I love that one of Daisy too! Wow there are a lot of Beautiful Pictures, how to choose! Glad that's not my job!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you TF. I will look at that picture of Daisy for the rest of my life and know everytime how blessed I am to have walked her path.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Joe said:


> Well, lets try this one of Lila


Joe what a great picture. Very beautiful shot.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Jo Ellen said:


> Thank you TF. I will look at that picture of Daisy for the rest of my life and know everytime how blessed I am to have walked her path.


Beautiful thing to say


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello everyone!!!

Long time no see! I come back here every several months or so to say hi, submit a picture, and see what's going on. :wavey: I've been pretty involved in the rescue I work with and the yahoo group for fosters. My mom came over yesterday and brought her "Golden Retriever" magazine with the pics of many ChatGoldens, and now GRF, members in it. I saw Oakly, and Dakota, and Shadow, and Coco, and Mochi, and Briggs... It brought back memories!!

I got a new camera last March and love it! So here is my favorite pic of Sunny with the "new" camera.  (It's resized here, but I have the original also.)


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Beautiful picture Sunny delight!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Beautiful picture Sunny delight!


Thanks!! I LOVE your submission of Tilly in the purple flowers! That would've been great for the spring flower theme and is at the top of my list for the cover! And I love the photo in your signature as well!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Regal Oakly - Oakly's Dad


Very regal and very handsome indeed!! His light color looks fantastic against the bright blue sky! 

I've missed seeing Oakly's beautiful face!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> My cover picture submission of Brooks


I LOVE Brooks' coat in this pic!! It's just beautiful the way it's blowing in the wind!!


----------



## Chance'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Not sure if puppy pics ok, here is Harley & Hailey, if not below is pic I took today of them.


----------



## potatolover (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## potatolover (Jan 12, 2007)

Genki and friend


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

potatolover said:


>


That first one is just* precious!!!!*


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

potatolover said:


> Genki and friend


those 2 pics are ace, love that first one


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

potatolover said:


> Genki and friend


Look at those faces, how precious! Beautiful photo.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

*Tom*



grrrrrrrrrrrrr..........................it's done it again ( Joe, Rick, anyone, can you have a look at this please )


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

davebeech said:


> grrrrrrrrrrrrr..........................it's done it again ( Joe, Rick, anyone, can you have a look at this please )



We sure need bigger pics of Tom. He is so gorgeous he needs to be blown up huge!!!! Please fix.............


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's Jester in he snow..........
(The pictures are the same..the first one is cropped)


----------



## gisabella (May 23, 2007)

Caper in the grass...


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

*amber and jake*

his role model


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> I LOVE Brooks' coat in this pic!! It's just beautiful the way it's blowing in the wind!!


You're very nice to compliment him.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I went with an old favorite of Parker.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

hgatesy said:


> I went with an old favorite of Parker.


I remember that one of Parker! He's so regal and handsome in it!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

foreveramber said:


> his role model


Oh my Gosh!! I LOVE this picture of Jake and Amber, with the snowy background and the juxtapostition of the puppy and the Senior. Oooh, it's going to be very hard to vote!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

That is a beautiful shot of Daisy- so many great entries.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Blimey! Everyone has brought out the big guns for the cover...the quality of the pics are amazing...too many to pick just one from, I have about 5 favorites!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

So many wonderful photos. I sometimes can't vote!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

*Here's one of Cooper..*

I don't have any editing software, is there any way for someone to edit the date from my pic? Just curious. I hope pics of puppies are OK. Can we only submit one pic? I would love to submit one of my Sadie too!


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

The best you can do is this:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

1 picture per person. You can have as many dogs in it tho.....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great job Timm you can;t tell a bit


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Hi, I just had a go at this pic without cropping it down any further, Timm's looks fab as you can't really tell that it is smaller...but thought I would just have a go...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

And time is up here too.


----------

